# Turkey & Owl



## Philnlucky

Turkey was taken from back porch. Great Horned was in long leaf pines.


----------



## rip18

Very cool!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wvdawg

Very nice shots - thanks.


----------



## Silver Britches

Awesome shots! That owl blends in well with that pine.


----------



## nrh0011

beautiful shots!


----------



## pdsniper

I love the owl shot the best great pictures


----------



## GAJoe

pdsniper said:


> I love the owl shot the best great pictures



Me too.
Joe


----------



## marknga

Those are great. Love the owl.


----------



## blood on the ground

Nice shots thank you for sharing!


----------



## Philnlucky

Thanks.


----------

